# Great American Beer Festival 2011



## RyanMac (Jul 31, 2011)

Is anyone going the GABF this year? The fiance and I will be in Friday's members session and in the 1st Saturday session. Probably going to stay away from the Belgians, sours, and lambics. 

Planning to focus on American / German brews and really hit the AIPAs, Porters, Dopplebocks, and maybe some Kolsch for a spacer


----------



## wahoofever (Jul 5, 2011)

> Probably going to stay away from the Belgians, sours, and lambics.


Ohh man, you are breaking my heart. Those are the best! I love unflavored err un-fruited lambics. Horse blanket nose! Those beers rock.

I meant to go years ago. They used to have an audio festival (RMAF) on the same weekend at a hotel across the street from GABF, so I could have went to both in the same weekend.

Those days are over now but enjoy your time. I made it to the second year of Savor in DC and had fun. Going to go to Munich and check out Oktoberfest one of these years. We have a place to stay there so we just have to make it happen.


----------



## akneipp (Aug 3, 2011)

After attending the past three years, I've switched to volunteering for this year and likely the following years.

I'll be working the Support Your Local Brewers Pavilion and the Brewers Studio throughout the weekend.


----------



## RyanMac (Jul 31, 2011)

akneipp said:


> After attending the past three years, I've switched to volunteering for this year and likely the following years.
> 
> I'll be working the Support Your Local Brewers Pavilion and the Brewers Studio throughout the weekend.


That's awesome man. Love to see folks supporting craft beer. It's not very big here in Texas, but the movement is starting to gain some steam!


----------



## enigma (May 23, 2011)

wahoofever said:


> Ohh man, you are breaking my heart. Those are the best! I love unflavored err un-fruited lambics. Horse blanket nose! Those beers rock.
> 
> I meant to go years ago. They used to have an audio festival (RMAF) on the same weekend at a hotel across the street from GABF, so I could have went to both in the same weekend.
> 
> Those days are over now but enjoy your time. I made it to the second year of Savor in DC and had fun. Going to go to Munich and check out Oktoberfest one of these years. We have a place to stay there so we just have to make it happen.


What did you think of the Dogfish Head x Sam Adams collaboration last year from Savor?


----------



## wahoofever (Jul 5, 2011)

enigma said:


> What did you think of the Dogfish Head x Sam Adams collaboration last year from Savor?


I went the year before that so 2009.

I'm not much for Sam Adams house profile so I don't buy any of their offerings. I loved them 15+ years ago when they were one of the only options out there but these days there are just so many other choices.

The only collaborations that I have been buying once in awhile are the Stone series.


----------



## RyanMac (Jul 31, 2011)

wahoofever said:


> I went the year before that so 2009.
> 
> I'm not much for Sam Adams house profile so I don't buy any of their offerings. I loved them 15+ years ago when they were one of the only options out there but these days there are just so many other choices.
> 
> The only collaborations that I have been buying once in awhile are the Stone series.


Sierra Nevada's 30th Anniversary series brews are really really good! That helles bock does it for me.


----------



## chef-zorba (Aug 5, 2011)

wahoofever said:


> I went the year before that so 2009.
> 
> I'm not much for Sam Adams house profile so I don't buy any of their offerings. I loved them 15+ years ago when they were one of the only options out there but these days there are just so many other choices.
> 
> The only collaborations that I have been buying once in awhile are the Stone series.


Like Christmas Ale and Dortmunder...am I right??


----------



## szyzk (Nov 27, 2010)

I've always wanted to go. Have a good time to make up for me never getting to go!



wahoofever said:


> Ohh man, you are breaking my heart. Those are the best! I love unflavored err un-fruited lambics.


Bier Markt in Cleveland, baby!


----------

